# URU'R' - The UNsexy move?



## BluShehn (Oct 9, 2013)

Since RUR'U' is known as the sexy move, shouldn't the inverse (URU'R') be known as the unsexy move? It would be another addition to cuber slang!

Please discuss this somewhat useless topic.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 9, 2013)

I prefer antisexy.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2013)

inverse sexy is what I've used and heard when talking/team blind. sorry for us being boring.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 9, 2013)

It's sexier than the sexy move imo, so unsexy doesn't quite fit. Anti or reverse is better, even thou anti is questionable too


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 9, 2013)

I like calling it yxes


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 13, 2013)

I prefer antisexy, but ugly works too.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 13, 2013)

i like calling it dave


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2013)

I like calling it CLARIIIIIIIIICE.

inb4 cubing meme?


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I like calling it yxes



Best response yet.


----------



## rj (Oct 15, 2013)

I think ugly would work fine.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 28, 2013)

blade740 said:


> I prefer antisexy.



This is what I've been using since I've started. I've heard "Inverse Sexy" which I like better, BUT I JUST CAN'T CHANGE.


----------

